
FilmFish: Humanly curated movie recommendations - phillipsull1
https://www.film-fish.com
======
heliostatic
Hey, congratulations on launching. Some feedback:

\- If there are no search results for a movie, let me add it from
IMDB/TMDb/etc.

\- Let me create personal lists (a la Letterboxd)

\- The rendering on search autocomplete looks... off. (Chrome Version
50.0.2661.102 (64-bit))

~~~
phillipsull1
Thanks for the feedback!

------
nefitty
I will definitely be diving into this. I've been using Criticker for over 7
years now and its recommendation engine has never failed me. It is based on
thousands of user ratings, and customizes to the user according to other
similar users. I did love Jinni for a while, their interface was beautiful and
their engine amazing, but it pivoted to b2b services. They spit out an Excel
file of my ratings so I went back to criticker and had to manually add all my
new ratings, ugh.

Good luck with your project, I think the space has a lot of opportunity!

~~~
phillipsull1
Thank you, please keep us updated on your experience as you dive in

------
nihakue
Looks great, also have some feedback:

Some of your trailer and video provider links aren't matching the film
described, rather films with similar titles. See the following examples:

The link to watch "The Lobster" on Amazon Prime takes me to "My Village, My
Lobster", a documentary about lobster fishermen in Nicaragua[1]

The link to view the trailer for the indie sci-fi film "The Wall" pulls up a
trailer for "Roger Waters The Wall", another documentary, this time about Pink
Floyd, possibly.[2]

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/My-Village-Lobster-Bil-
Yoelin/dp/B00C5...](http://www.amazon.com/My-Village-Lobster-Bil-
Yoelin/dp/B00C58SAPC%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILQBWT2AVLRAOG3Q%26tag%3Dfilmfishcom-20%26linkCode%3Dsp1%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00C58SAPC)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuPyeCX7Fgg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuPyeCX7Fgg)

~~~
phillipsull1
Thanks for the catches. Will edit these films, and run some more checks

------
therobot24
Note that despite advertising as such on their front page, this does not
exclusively search the amazon prime selection, rather the entire
rent/own/prime availability

~~~
Gargoyle
What I see in their main image at the top is "Find Good Movies to Watch on
Prime, Netflix, Hulu, & more."

------
ElijahLynn
Looking forward to test driving it more.

So far I am not a fan of the default UX. If I type in a movie, I want a simple
list of movies, not categories.

------
poelzi
Nice !!! just browsing through the indy scifi section showed Primer and
Upstream Color, two of my favorite movies :)

------
drcongo
Any chance of setting the region for the services one uses?

~~~
phillipsull1
Yep, we're working on Netflix UK, Canada, etc.

------
cultureulterior
Pity it's not more like goodreads

------
hyperbovine
Humanly?

~~~
dave2000
Heh!

I typed "brazil" and got recommended "boys from brazil". Next I tried "being
there" and got recommended "there will be blood". Everything about this needs
a lot of work.

~~~
phillipsull1
hey, unfortunately I think you clicked the wrong movie.

Here is the Boys from Brazil:

[https://www.film-fish.com/movieslike/the-boys-from-
brazil-19...](https://www.film-fish.com/movieslike/the-boys-from-brazil-1978)

